# Wiring Diagram for MS-6577



## biidog (Mar 2, 2008)

I need a wiring diagram for wiring up computer casing to motherboards, specifically the power switch, hardrive led, reset switch, and power led to motherboard location of power pins.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi biidog, try this link and verify yours is the same version motherboard. Mike

http://www.emeyer.co.uk/temp/xenon3_manual.pdf


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I asked some of the other techs who told me the pin layout is the same for all versions of this motherboard and several MSI boards. If the computer doesn't start with this pin layout, then try another power supply. The PS is a weak point on the HP/Compaq series pc's.


----------



## biidog (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I thought it was the power supply also, and i bought a new case to eliminate that problem and still i can't it to power up. What could i be doing wrong??


----------



## anier1215 (Apr 12, 2008)

biidog said:


> I need a wiring diagram for wiring up computer casing to motherboards, specifically the power switch, hardrive led, reset switch, and power led to motherboard location of power pins.


----------

